# Tall plants?



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Im wondering if any of u plant guys have any recomendations for a 180 gallon, i have a bunch of plants in there now, but most are only 6" tall, i have a really tall Amazon sword with baby plants growing off of it, and this thing is about as tall as my tank.

What im looking for is a tall and skinny plants, maybe like .5" wide and pretty tall.

Thanks!


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

how about "Vallisneria gigantea"


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

i just bought 2 new plants that are huge

they have the same form as a amazon sword but the leaves are circular


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

boontje said:


> how about "Vallisneria gigantea"


yeah man!

Thats exactly what i was looking for.

I'll post a pic for anybody else intrested










Thanks


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I also agree with Vallisneria..









Here is my elongatus tank...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

very nice jim. Im going to get some for my tank soon!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Sagitaria subulata is a great tall grassy plant as well. Stuff makes an awesome lawn under the right conditions too.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> i just bought 2 new plants that are huge
> they have the same form as a amazon sword but the leaves are circular


Hi, dipset.taliban

So are they Argentine Swords (Echinodorus argentinensis)
=> link
or
(Echinodorus macrophyllus)
=> link?

I used to have those once.
They are not so fast growing as the Amazon Sword, Echinodorus bleheri (paniculatus).

BTW, Amazon Swords are also sold with round leaves. But then in aquarium when submerged the new leaves become more narrow and longer shaped.

PS. Husky_Jim,
You really have a nice and extremely well planted tank with Giant Vals.

Regards,


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

ill psot a pic n u can be the judge


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Onion Plants (do a Google Search for _Crinum_)are also a nice option


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> I also agree with Vallisneria..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful tank.


----------

